# is this good enough???



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/20-30W-Aquar...LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item257e2b3ba9&_uhb=1

wondering, if this fixture is good enough for a 10 gallon softie tank. lemme know guys. any tips and comments. thanks


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

1/2 watt per LED...I'm going to say...










Really, the whole unit is only driving 30 watts which isn't bad but if you went the DIY route or possibly a T5x2 type of combo you would see better results.

RapidLED sells Royal blue LED's for 3 bucks each and the whites are about the same price. The driver would be $32 so for a investment of around $90 you could get yourself an amazing LED DIY that would be running around twice the output of what you're looking at and you could mix up the colors as well. You would definitely notice a difference in growth, color, happiness, and polyp extension.

Don't go cheap, go smart


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

hey thanks for the reply man. so if i do get the single led bulbs, i should get the white ones and the blue ones too right?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah, a good mix is royal blue and usually cool white but if you are going to do the DIY route you can mix it up with blue, royal blue, white, and Infra Red. Good luck!


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/LED-color-Aq...efaultDomain_0&var&hash=item2a312935b0&_uhb=1

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/24-48-96-120...efaultDomain_0&var&hash=item257eb278d1&_uhb=1

you think these will work?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/7x-Cree-roy...ing_Parts_and_Accessories&hash=item35bfb1f42b

This one looks promising but it's missing the driver, which you could buy from DX.com or any other supplier like that.


----------



## Jesurex (Oct 6, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> 1/2 watt per LED...I'm going to say...
> 
> Don't go cheap, go smart


http://lightboxleds.com/products-page/checkout/

http://www.bigalspets.ca/aqualight-t5-ho-dual-lamp-fixture-2-x-24-w-24.html

This is all up to you as it may not fit your budget. Good luck


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Those PAR bulbs are amazing but for the size of Sam's tank he would need two bulbs And that would get a bit expensive. I'm pretty sure he is looking to keep the cost down


----------



## Jesurex (Oct 6, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Those PAR bulbs are amazing but for the size of Sam's tank he would need two bulbs And that would get a bit expensive. I'm pretty sure he is looking to keep the cost down


Thanks, that's a good suggestion.


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

yep thats true, i am planning to keep the cost down. once i had a coralife t5 dual fixture but after i killed those i dont plan to invest a lot. and a lot of people did the diy led fixtures. so i was kinda planning for that. but lets see what i can do. thanks guys.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Well if you need any help putting one together give me a shout!


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

i sure will later on. i got all the supplies in. once i get together the light i will set it up. thanks. 

north american fish breeders said this might work, but 2 of these:

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/E27-18x3-54W...LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c754a5447&_uhb=1


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah two of those would be perfect


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

perfect! ordering 2 of these and a twin socket today! cant wait to set up my salty


----------

